# I will never forget your kindness



## lluvioso1

Hello guys,

Recently, I started watching a cartoon in Hungarian. In that, I am stuck with that part:






Firstly; for '*I will never forget your kindness' *sentence, I hear these:

*-Örökké halás keszeg nekem. *This is totally unrelated and meaningless, I guess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndrasBP

lluvioso1 said:


> Örökké halás keszeg nekem


"Keszeg"...  That's hilarious.

Actually, it's "örökké hálás *leszek neked*".


----------

